
Evolutionary approaches to big-data problems - jonbaer
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/una-may-oreilly-evolutionary-approaches-big-data-problems-0114
======
jeffreyrogers
I know that some academics are critical of evolutionary approaches. Steven
Skiena, for one, in his algorithms textbook, said something to the effect of
never having encountered a problem in which an evolutionary approach was more
effective than a more straightforward approach. However, this was before "big
data" had become such a focus in computing, so this might have changed.

Hopefully some other HN readers can weigh in on this.

~~~
jmmcd
Una-May O'Reilly is particularly interested in genetic programming, which is
commonly used for free-form regression, but its larger vision/promise is as a
method of program synthesis. As far as I know there are no more
straightforward approaches to these problems.

------
stolio
I see hints of them using Matlab and Python, anybody know what they're using
for the heavy lifting?

